# Audi Check Engine Codes



## anise (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, 
I just got back from an emissions test and failed because of two codes, and I am hoping that maybe some one will know something about them. I have a '97 Audi A6 quattro. The codes are P0401 and P1411. I'm not incredibly car literate so use simple words if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/tech/audi/audi.dtc.table.htm

P0401 Exhaust Gas Recirc.Flow Insufficient Detected 
P0411 Sec.Air Inj.Sys. Incorrect Flow Detected

This is a start-perhaps mechanics reading these can give you advise about resolving the problems.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I don't think this is a do it yourself job because the car will have to be connected to the machine whilst adjustments are carried out ...one thing you can do is to check the air filters on fuel system ....


----------

